# XBOX 360 Controller Treiber Vista x64



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGHler,

Ich habe einen XBOX 360 Controller gebraucht erworben, welcher heute ankam. Ich schloss ihn an, er wurde erkannt doch 2 sekunden nach dem anstecken geht das lämpchen auch schon wieder aus. Leider habe ich, da gebrauchtware, keine Treiber-CD mitgeliefert bekommen. Ich habe schon alles durchsucht, aber keine Treiber im Netz gefunden.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich treiber für mein XBOX 360 Gamepad bekomm?

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2009)

Das hier sollte helfen:
http://www.drwindows.de/systembedien...n-aendern.html
Darauf achten, keine Berechtigungen von übergeordneten Ordern zu erben und die Rechte nach unten vererben zu lassen.
Kann eine sehr lästige Fummelei werden, funktioniert aber


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Ich brauch doch erstmal die Treiber für das Gamepad?


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Und das ist ja mein Problem, finde im Netz keinen Treiber !


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2009)

ist es die kabelose variante oder mit kabel ?
gefunden
http://download.microsoft.com/download/A/B/9/AB9F679F-BD3F-4630-A466-B2B0F4EE9801/XBOX360Deu.exe


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Die mit Kabel.


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2009)

dann müßte der treiber funzen


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Dann kommt folgender fehler: http://saved.im/mta4odc2zwfj/mistaufdeutsch.jpg


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2009)

Les hier XBox 360 Pad am PC [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum mal weiter , vielleicht ist ähnliches problem dort auch vorhanden


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Hey neues rausgefunden... im windows controller konfigurator kann ich den controller problemlos konfigurieren, allerdings wird er in-game nicht erkannt, und die led geht auch nur beim einstecken für 2 sek an, dannach komplett aus.


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2009)

hier XBox Controller Driver ist noch eine andere seite die einen anderen treiber zur verfügung stellt , der auch im gespräch auf der anderen seite war

geiler text


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Ahh dein Treiber funzt super thx.. habs nur nicht geblickt weil die led vom controller erst angegangen ist als der controller im game erkannt wurde.

Mega THX an dich Xrais !

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch, kann ich den controller so konfigurieren das ich damit die Maus im Windows steuern kann?


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2009)

Kein Dingen


----------



## Da_Frank (22. April 2009)

Und meine Frage? Kann ich den controller so konfigurieren das ich damit die Maus im Windows steuern kann?


----------



## Xrais (22. April 2009)

das weiß ich leider nicht ob das geht


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2009)

Nö, das geht nicht. Ist ja schon schade genug, dass der Controller nichtmal in vielen PC-Games _(ordentlich) _funktioniert, die es auch für die Xbox 360 gibt _(z.B. Oblivion) _... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Da_Frank (24. April 2009)

komisch aber, das er in crysis geht, cod4 aber wieder nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

Habe seid gestern einen XBox 360 Controller mit Kabel für meinen PC erworben.
Nachdem ich den Contr. angeschlossen habe, lies ich ihn erst mal übers Internet den neusten Treiber suchen (April 09).
Das Gerät steht nun im Gerätemanager unter "Microsoft Common Controller für Windows-Klasse". Der Controller steht darin mit betriebsbereit und leuchten tut er auch.

Sobald ich ein Game starte (z.B. Shift) und anfange zu zocken, geht der Controller nach etwa 5 minuten einfach aus und ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr an. Woran kann das liegen? Hat der Controller einfach nen Schaden?


----------



## STSLeon (28. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> komisch aber, das er in crysis geht, cod4 aber wieder nicht.



Cod 4 ist auch kein Games for Windows Game. Wenn du Spiele aus der Games for Windows Reihe spielst geht der Controller in jedem Spiel


----------



## feivel (29. September 2009)

bei mir wars anstecken..er hat alleine gesucht. dann ging er..in allen spielen ?? ich verstehe die probleme nicht wirklich


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2009)

Also mittlerweile geh ich zu 99% von einem defekten Controller aus. Der schaltet nach ein paar minuten sogar ab, wenn man ihn an der XBox 360 selbst betreibt.


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (29. September 2009)

*bitte löschen*


----------



## Superwip (30. September 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> bei mir wars anstecken..er hat alleine gesucht. dann ging er..in allen spielen ?? ich verstehe die probleme nicht wirklich


 
Bei mir auch, wurde vom Anstecken weg erkannt als hätte ich ihn schon immer installiert, funktioniert in allen Spielen in denen ich ihn nutze tadellos hab aber auch Vista 32


btw wer spielt CoD nicht mit Maus und Tastatur? Na ja auf manchen Servern findet man ja Noobs die vermutlich mit Lenkrad zocken


----------



## Da_Frank (3. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile geh ich zu 99% von einem defekten Controller aus. Der schaltet nach ein paar minuten sogar ab, wenn man ihn an der XBox 360 selbst betreibt.



Wenns selbst an der Xbox nicht besser wird kann man ein Treiberproblem sowie überlastung des USB Ports, also dass er mehr Strom zieht als er zur Verfügung stellen kann, ausschließen.


----------



## bigwarpig (23. Februar 2010)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Und meine Frage? Kann ich den controller so konfigurieren das ich damit die Maus im Windows steuern kann?



Ja das geht mit XPadder


----------



## feivel (23. Februar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, das geht nicht. Ist ja schon schade genug, dass der Controller nichtmal in vielen PC-Games _(ordentlich) _funktioniert, die es auch für die Xbox 360 gibt _(z.B. Oblivion) _...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

bei oblivion (und ich liebe dieses spiel) haben diesbezüglich allerdings die programmierer des spieles versagt...überall nachzulesen


----------

